# High Dollar Hogs



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Meat markets are getting about $225.00 for a 60 lb pig nowdays. 
Anybody know a trapper that traps and feeds ferrell hogs. I need one on the 21st of this month. 

TomCat


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Give J and J out in Brookshire a call.

www.pork2go.com

Roasting Pigs&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
19 Ibs and under $3.19
20 Ibs - 29 Ibs $2.89
30 Ibs - 39 Ibs $2.69
40 Ibs - 49 Ibs $2.49
*50 Ibs - 69 Ibs $2.29
70 Ibs - 89 Ibs $1.99
*90 Ibs - 99 Ibs $1.79
100 Ibs and up $1.59


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

If you don't mind picking it up, PM me your phone number & I'll see if I can get you a wild one. I personally prefer their taste over domestic ones... a lot leaner too.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Big diffrence in a domestic and ferel . You can deal with cooking a dom. with the skin on , but feral will really need to be skinned .That sounds high to me .


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

have you tried VietHoa or any of the other oriental markets?

I have a friend that gets his whole roasting hogs from them - he says they have the best prices.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

That's a big difference in price. 
The meat market on Shepard quoted $3.79 p/LB. for anything up to 100 lbs. I'll sure give J&J a call.



fangard said:


> Give J and J out in Brookshire a call.
> 
> www.pork2go.com
> 
> Roasting Pigs


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Regarding J & J. While you are out there, get yourself from pork belly. Once you make your own bacon, you will never buy store bought again. You can also pick the belly up at Ranch 99 or Super H(Blalock/10 area), among other places.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

TomCat said:


> Meat markets are getting about $225.00 for a 60 lb pig nowdays.
> Anybody know a trapper that traps and feeds ferrell hogs. I need one on the 21st of this month.
> 
> TomCat


$125 on the hoof. Buy one and butcher it yourself if you have a place to do it. Thats what they cost when we bought our sausage pigs last month.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

M


-Nick


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Wouldn't it be cheaper to buy traps, and feed them corn for a few weeks, then put a bullet in the head? May be a higher overhead cost, but long run, might make some money.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Wild hogs don't 'feed out' like most expect. Sure they will gain weight, but most of it is fat, not meat. We tried it a few times years ago, it was a waste of feed. Now they just get a bullet & then a nice nap in the cooler.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

w_r_ranch said:


> Wild hogs don't 'feed out' like most expect. Sure they will gain weight, but most of it is fat, not meat. We tried it a few times years ago, it was a waste of feed. Now they just get a bullet & then a nice nap in the cooler.


X2 only we didn't have much luck with the weight gain. Just isn't worth the cost in feed.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I don't think he was speaking of 'feeding one out', we have fed them str8 corn about 3 weeks to put a 'cap' on m, but if caught late they usually have a (cap) layer of fat on them. Some of the ones you mite see at an auction has been fed slop to put weight on m BUT these are NOT the ones to buy....WW


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. 
My SiL shot one for me Sunday afternoon. I've never cooked a wild hog before so it'll be a learning experience.


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone know of a place south of Houston? Pasadena area perhaps? I'm looking to do half a small hog somewhere around New Years. 

Thanks


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Try an auction, they have one in Clevland n Livingston, don't know when or where tho....WW


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Plenty of hogs available on Craigslist


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Well it's a little after 4:00AM and the pig is smelling pretty good. I just fired off the smoker and added 3 briskets to the pile. Later I'll add 3 sides of ribs and sausage. I'll try to get some pix later .-.-.


----------



## eastbayfisher (Aug 25, 2004)

I know a guy that traps wild hogs daily. If you are wanting a hog for sausage or BBQ or for what ever reason let me know. Doesnt matter what size... $20. When he traps them he keeps them for a few days and feeds them and what he doesnt sell right off the bat he takes to a butcher.


----------



## Dklimek (May 17, 2010)

*wild hog*

I'm smoking a baby hog this Friday. Any suggestions for marinade or rub ideas?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

And some coarse black pepper...


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

MB we coated our 85lb'er with a mustard honey mixed with black pepper & garlic and smoked it. Lasted about 30 minutes after it was pulled and served. Good stuff.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I can imagine!


----------

